# Kickstands?



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

Who uses them?

I think Id like one on my CX bike. Which one should I get?

Is there a good, better, best of kickstands?


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Touring bikes use them. I have a Plecher two legged stand for my bike and it works great and allows me to do repairs and maintenance with one wheel or the other off the ground. An alternative is the"Clickstand" that doesn't mount directly to your bike. If you think the two legged stand is for you, make sure you also buy the top plate otherwise getting it tight enough can cause frame damage. 

www.thorusa.com
www.clickstand.com


----------



## Fretjock (Aug 7, 2005)

I got the Pletcher kickstand and was unable to mount it on my Surly Crosscheck. The space between the bottom bracket and the wheel was too short. If your bike has a longer rear chainstay (like the LHT) it will work. Anyway, it's something to check on before ordering. Also it's weight is significant.
I then got the clickstand and was impressed with its low weight and stability. I haven't used it with a loaded bike yet. You can keep it in your handlebar bag or they sell a holder that attaches to the side of your waterbottle on the downtube.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am thinking about the clickstand.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Premium said:


> I think Id like one on my CX bike.


Here's more than you probably ever want to know about the Click-Stand, which seems like a neat little gadget:
http://www.palmbeachbiketours.com/bicycle-click-stand-clicks-with-me/

But before you get it (or any other stand), you should ask yourself why you want your CX bike standing upright by itself instead of _safely_ lying on its (non-drive) side or _safely_ leaning against a solid object.

/w


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*+1*



wim said:


> But before you get it (or any other stand), you should ask yourself why you want your CX bike standing upright by itself instead of safely lying on its (non-drive) side or safely leaning against a solid object.


Agreed. IME, most kickstands are less reliable than simply finding the right place to lean the bike.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Premium said:


> Thanks for the info. I am thinking about the clickstand.


I did the Math on this one after watching that kid in the video take 21 seconds to fiddle around with the "clickstand". 21 seconds is a long time to lean your bike on a tent pole. Not to mention bungee cording your brake levers. 

I'm 47 years old and I do not think I want to spend most of the time I have left in this world parking my bike.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Premium said:


> Who uses them?


I DO! And I love it! I've got an old-school kickstand mounted on the kick stand plate which my Bridgestone has as a cross brace on the chain stays.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclesvalhalla/2905729290/

I would not give it up for the world. It works reliably every time I need it. We don't need no STEENKEEN' bike rack. When I am towing kids in the bike trailer, I can stop whenever they need me, snap down the kick stand, and take care of them.

Besides, if I laid the bike down on its side, I might scuff the leather saddle!

The Rivendell A. Homer Hilsen, and some other frames from Riv (I think), come with kick stand plates:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelemonphoto/2693989979/

To me, that just makes sense. Kickstands make good sense on bikes to be used in the real world.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

+2
Never used a kick stand.
Just lean the bike against something sturdy.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

jmlapoint said:


> +2
> Never used a kick stand.
> Just lean the bike against something sturdy.


Never say never...


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

When I volunteered as a bicycle valet at local large events, I had the chance to use clickstand sticks to prop bikes up. Initially it felt awkward, but after a few tries, it is real easy. However it depends on load. It can topple if not well positioned. The bungee cord for brake/handlebar prevents the front wheel from moving therefore upsetting the "bike balance". I had one bike which didn't have a cord around the brake/handlebar... wind gust, front wheel turned, it toppled the bike. That wasn't my shift though. 
It is slower to execute than traditional stands though. YMMV.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

|3iker said:


> When I volunteered as a bicycle valet at local large events...


Anyone who has ever been a bike valet appreciates the wonderfulness of kickstands!

Cheers,

FB


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Anyone who has ever been a bike valet appreciates the wonderfulness of kickstands!


+1 to that

any good kickstands that mount on the chainstays back near the rear axle? No room for the std location on mine.


----------

